# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  FoxIt Phantom 1.0.2.1123 + Serial

## MrRich

*FoxIt Phantom 1.0.2.1123 + Serial*

Маленький и быстрый PDF-редактор

* В три раза быстрее создает PDF-файлы в отличии от других инструментов
* Установочный файл примерно 10 Мб, после установки занимает ок. 22 Мб места на жестком диске
* Скорость запуска намного выше других аналогов

Поддерживаемые ОС

* Microsoft® Windows® XP Home, Professional, or Tablet PC Edition with Service Pack 2 or 3 (32-bit & 64-bit)
* Windows Server® 2003
* Windows Vista® Home Basic, Home Premium, Business, Ultimate, or Enterprise with or without Service Pack 1 (32-bit & 64-bit)
* Windows 7(32-bit & 64-bit)

Depositfiles.com

----------

